# Nice day in the woods



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Well my friend called me this morning and asked if I wanted to help him cut some firewood and maybe try to chase a few bunnies at the hunting property. Figured it would be a good chance for me to get my Marlin Model 60 sighted in that a few of you helped me make an ammo selection for over in the rimfire forum. My girlfriends 10 year old son also wanted to tag along and he's never been bunny hunting.

We loaded up the guns, ammo, orange, and chainsaws, picked up my buddy Mark and we were on our way. Once we got there I was able to get the model 60 sighted in pretty quick and let Brandon, my girlfriends son plink away while we cut wood. Here's his best ,3 shot group. Not bad for 10 years old!

Brandon was having a blast burning up some 22 ammo and I let him blow off some shots with the 410 which he loved even more. We wrapped up the firewood work and decided to see if we could get a rabbit or 2. Now I wasn't comfortable letting him carry a gun while hunting since he hasn't been through hunter safety by he was happy to be the designated brush buster. Not 15 minutes in and he managed to scare one out of a brush pile for me and I actually connected! Mark managed to bag one himself then we called it a day after that. All in all a great day out in the woods. Sorry for the long read guys.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a nice hunt


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Chizzel,

Nice photos! Them are some bigun's!

.22 hits? Wow! The Boy will never forget the day!

Never apologize for great story! I loved it!

O'lame Fred


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Fabner. Yes those were his shots while he was helping me tweak the scope on the 22. Plenty of rabbits this year and they sure are big. A day I won't forget either!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

